
Pre-Seed Rounds Aren’t Going Away, but Pre-Seed Funds Are - nsievers
https://nextviewventures.com/blog/pre-seed-rounds-arent-going-away-but-pre-seed-funds-are/
======
investologia
>On the other side of the equation, as pre-seed firms have become more
established, they too have raised larger funds and have the capacity to write
checks of more than just a couple hundred thousand dollars which they were
structurally constrained to previously

I guess not only the startup grows, the VCs also

